# Soap dish and spoons



## majstor (May 20, 2012)

Oh and this


----------



## Hazel (May 20, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## IrishLass (May 20, 2012)

Ditto what Hazel said!

IrishLass


----------



## Relle (May 21, 2012)

I think I need a seat like this one - lovely.


----------



## Genny (May 21, 2012)

Beautiful!!


----------



## majstor (May 22, 2012)

I cant always do some girly stuff so i made axe handle. Not a poetic thing but nevertheless very much needed around the house.


----------

